# Sigh... Been meaning to post for DAYS!



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I have been meaning to post some photos for days now, and I keep getting side tracked, so I'll just throw these up as quickly as possible and move on. LOL

Some of my young'uns:













































































































Phew... lots of pictures....


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

ahaa cute miceys! That brindle is adorable!
What colour is the mouse in the 4th picture??


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ohh mmyyy goood! Look at those blacks! I am in love <3 What beauties x


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

In the 4th picture that is a splashed with poor splashing.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of those blacks have great color saturation on the extremities. The brindled cutie is throwing down some major 'tude, He's all, like, "Hey, you! I didn't sign no release for you to photograph me."


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Hi megzilla,
The 4th photo down is a Dove/Cream Splashed. I have several Dove and Champagne Splashed, I am working with at the moment. She is a Caracul, so it doesn't benefit her. I'm going to be using her for a PEW line.

I have a few younger ones in standard coats that I'll photograph later. I also have a fabulous litter of BE Splashed/Tri Color on the ground right now. I'll eventually cross these two lines into each other to make the necessary improvements on the PE Splashed line.

moustress, thank you! I am going to be crossing in the Umbrous Agouti too, to deepen the color further! All of these guys are still babies right now... the top ones are just at 5 weeks, and the ones further down are 2 weeks (in photograph) and 4 weeks on the brindles.

The brindles are from an earless colony. I am trying to keep the nice striping pattern but improve the type on them. But I have to keep them until they are older to see if any turn out to be earless (for a friend of mine). I'm trying to breed it OUT by out crossing back to a nice black who is not from an earless for several generations, but if I get it, I promised I'd save them for my friend.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The last mousie and the brindle in the tube are adorable!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the brindles


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

